
Jupiter flyby video – Juno Perijove 06 - rb808
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kQbTBt418o
======
rb808
From [https://www.dpreview.com/news/6846393455/mathematician-
turns...](https://www.dpreview.com/news/6846393455/mathematician-turns-juno-
images-into-stunning-jupiter-flyby-video)

When NASA released the latest batch of images, last month, German
mathematician Gerald Eichstaedt got to work, turning them into into a
video....

London-based filmmaker Seán Doran saw the video when Eichstaedt uploaded it to
unmannedspaceflight.com and spent another 12 hours smoothing the thousands of
frames, before adding a soundtrack.

